# BodyBalance Female Check saliva at home diagnostic kits being discontinued



## treehugginhippie (Nov 29, 2004)

This Female Check kit was what I was going to use to check my hormones but now I see it's being discontinued   I have not used it but it looks like it had good reviews. Good way to check your estradiol, progesterone and testosterone for an affordable price.I think it's not available online anymore.

FemaleCheck Info:

Quote:


> *FemaleCheck home hormone saliva test kit* measures your levels of estradiol, progesterone, and testosterone, which are vital to a woman's hormonal balance.
> 
> *FemaleCheck home test kit* is a safe, easy-to-use, noninvasive, and reliable screen that uses a simple saliva sample to measure your levels of estradiol, progesterone, and testosterone, which are vital to a woman's hormonal balance.
> 
> ...


Saliva vs Blood Test:

Quote:


> *Saliva Hormone Testing - Better than a blood test.*
> 
> Saliva hormone values reflect the tissue concentration of your hormones. Blood and serum contains the total hormone, but your tissues are only bathed with the active or effective fraction as found in your salvia. Active fraction measurements are superior to blood and urine measurements both in diagnosis and treatment.


From BodyBalance Website:

Quote:


> Dear BodyBalance Customers:
> 
> We have greatly appreciated your support. It saddens us to announce that we will not be selling our BodyBalance line of at home diagnostic kits after January 31, 2011. Dr. Murray Natural Living (DMNL) has owned the BodyBalance brand for three years. It has been highly successful; however, our provider of lab services, Genova Diagnostics, has informed us that they will no longer process direct to consumer laboratory assessments. This leaves DMNL no choice but to discontinue the BodyBalance line of products. These products include AntiOxidantCheck, FemaleCheck, MaleCheck, MineralCheck, PerformanceCheck, SleepCheck and StressCheck.
> 
> BodyBalance kits will be processed through December 31, 2011. At that time all processing of BodyBalance kits will end. If you purchase a BodyBalance kit somewhere else, it will be processed as long as samples are submitted before the December 31, 2011 deadline.


http://www.bodybalance.com/

Just thought I'd share this info in case anyone else wanted to check their hormone levels.


----------



## treehugginhippie (Nov 29, 2004)

There's another company that make saliva hormone test kits. It's ZRT.

http://www.wholefamilyhealth.com/shop/catalog.php?item=172


----------

